# Electrolux RM4213 Fridge



## bartsville (Aug 24, 2009)

Hi

my Electrolux RM4213 Fridge has stopped working on battery though is still ok on gas and mains, does anyone have an idea how to trace the fault

thanks

Barrie


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

Can you confirm the evidence of the problem? Does the fridge defrost whilst you are travelling, in which case the battery section could be faulty, or are you trying to run it on battery whilst stationary?
Sorry if this is an obvious question, but I don't know what your level of experience is and many new motorhomers assume the fridge will work on battery at all times. It only works whilst the engine is running and is intended to maintain temperature during a journey.

Philip


----------



## Touchwood_RV (May 1, 2005)

Barrie,

I agree with Philip above in the principle of the issue, I assume it has been working well on battery based on your post, and the gas and mains are still working it is probably not the main circuit board, therefore it maybe a simple heating element fault.

So a good place to start, if you are handy with a digital multi-meter and can get cleanly to the back of the fridge through the vents?

If so then I would check that first as per the advice I provide for the 240 heating element in this post http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-92174-thetford-refrigerator.html the element is going to be c120 watts (check your user/parts manual), therefore if my math this time of nigh is correct you are looking for a resistance of around 1.2 ohms - I am sure someone will shout if my math is wrong, Ohms = (Volts2) / Watts or with real number (12x12) / 120 = 1.2 ohms. If not handy with the meter get a local tech/sparks to check it for you.

Hope this helps?


----------

